# Back blades and ballast...



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I searched around, couldn't find much, though I'm sure someone has asked before...

But when you run a back blade, should you still use any ballast in the bed? I'm thinking the back blade is probably enough weight... 1998 Slverado 1/2ton ecsb. 

Thanks
Alec


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Example: Front plow = 750lbs
Back plow = 350lbs

In this scenario, I would put 400lbs(sand,salt, or whatever you need/want) as far back in the bed as possible. Therefore having equal(or close to) weight in front and back.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

That makes sense, Thank you!

See? I never woulda thought of it like that


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't run any ballast with my Snowman 7', it is plenty. I have 3/4ton truck, I especially wouldn't add ballast if I had a 1/2ton.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lbilawncare;1367980 said:


> I don't run any ballast with my Snowman 7', it is plenty. I have 3/4ton truck, I especially wouldn't add ballast if I had a 1/2ton.


Uh Oh... conflicting opinions...
Alright keep 'em coming then.

POLL ADDED


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Lbilawncare;1367980 said:


> I have 3/4ton truck, I especially wouldn't add ballast if I had a 1/2ton.


Please explain why.....


----------



## Jfive (Dec 4, 2011)

I would not, as a 1998 1500 has very poor leaf springs, and the weight of everything should be enough. I would advise good tires over ballast. Maybe two or three 75lb sand bags right over the axle not at the rear, at most. Always put the weight over the tires, not behind.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I kept the weight over the axle in my last truck, but i didnt have a back blade either. My truck holds up pretty well, the front barely drops at all when i raise my blade, i havent had much weight in the back yet though


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ballast makes plowing much easier. You spin less, therefore you have better control of the truck.

I would start at 400 lbs, then make 100 lb adjustments till you get where you feel the truck works best.

Airlift or Firestone bags would be a great improvement. Allow you to keep the truck level as you add ballast. And of course, good SNOW tires.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

The thing about a backblade is, it is a counterweight, not ballast. And being that counterweight is 3 or 4 or maybe 5 feet behind the rear axle, it has the same effect as much more ballast does. 

Try it out, but I've never added weight if I have a back blade on a truck. Whether a half ton or 550.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The weight of the back plow may be enough WHEN THE PLOW IS UP. when the4 plow is down (on the ground ballast would be nice to aid in traction especially if your going to also have the front plow pushing snow too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Personally I would try it first and see what it's like before you put any ballast in.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I run a 02 1500 extended cab with a 7' back blade, uni 7.5 front with wings, no ballast. The back blade is plenty. Before the back blade I ran 500 pounds of ballast, with the back blade on I get better traction than I did with the ballast.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lots of good info. Votes are 50/50 right now. Sounds like i will have to see what works for me. Last season i just had my front 7'6" and no ballast, i probably wont ever attempt that again. My bfg all terrains (not a fan) spun all winter. How would i know if i had too much ballast???


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i run 600lbs of sand behind the axle on my f-250 with a 300lbs bumper bolted on the back. without the weight its a pain in the butt!

i think the back blade and 400 was about dead on. just my opinion ofcourse.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

7d9_z28;1369701 said:


> Lots of good info. Votes are 50/50 right now. Sounds like i will have to see what works for me. Last season i just had my front 7'6" and no ballast, i probably wont ever attempt that again. My bfg all terrains (not a fan) spun all winter. How would i know if i had too much ballast???


BFGs are fair in snow, depending on size/vehicle.

Too much ballast? When something bends or breaks.:laughing:


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

2COR517... 
I would like to avoid the bending and the breaking. Might just be me, but, you know,  In a storm, is not my idea of fun :salute:

thanks for all the responses guys, feel free to keep them coming. Lots of good arguments! 
Hopefully this thread helps others too, I can't be the only one with this question


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Jfive;136839 said:


> Always put the weight over the tires, not behind.


Please explain why...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

theplowmeister;1369356 said:


> The weight of the back plow may be enough WHEN THE PLOW IS UP. when the4 plow is down (on the ground ballast would be nice to aid in traction especially if your going to also have the front plow pushing snow too.


This has never been an issue. And I've probably been running back blades longer than anyone else here. I can guarantee my father has been.



JDiepstra;1370059 said:


> Please explain why...


Because then it is truly ballast.

If it's behind the axle it's a counterweight.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

dfd9;1370292 said:


> Because then it is truly ballast.
> 
> If it's behind the axle it's a counterweight.


In some ways, wouldnt the weight thats been placed at the very back of the bed be acting as "ballast" & "counterweight"?

I can only speak from my personal experiences. With that said, we can plow/move snow with a truck that has front & back plows and no "extra weight" in the bed just fine....but have found that if the front plow out weighs the rear plow by 400lbs (betting this is close to the OP's scenario), adding the extra weight to balance things out allows the truck to perform better.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

my front plow is a meyer ez mount classic, steel blade. 
although back blades seem pretty heavy, im guessing the 400lb difference is about right.

Im hearing alot of good arguments! This is something I love about plowsite, all the experience you guys bring to the table!
Thank you for explaining your points to me (and other members who may have the same question) 
:salute:


----------

